# Logiciel pour envoi en grands nombres de e-mails - pour messagerie Mail.



## Christina (25 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais pouvoir faire des envois multiples, tout en adressant à chaque personne un message individuel, quel logiciel dois-je choisir ? sachant que je travail sur Mail.

J'aimerais savoir si Group-mail infacta est utilisable sur mac, 
http://www.group-mail.com/asp/common/downloads.asp

ou quel serait l'équivalent pour Mac
merci de m'éclairer  

Christina


----------



## Christina (26 Janvier 2007)

Christina a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais pouvoir faire des envois multiples, tout en adressant à chaque personne un message individuel, quel logiciel dois-je choisir ? sachant que je travail sur Mail.
> 
> ...



Me suis renseignée, sur mac, il y a besoin d'un émulateur Windows pour faire tourner Group mail. que pouvez vous me suggérer comme autre logiciel pour gérer les mailings de masse ? merci.


----------



## Christina (2 Février 2007)

vraiment aucune réponse ??? help !
suis-je au mauvais endroit ?

qui peut m'aider svp ?


----------



## Christina (2 Février 2007)

J'ai besoin de votre aide !


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2007)

http://www.maxprog.com/maxbulk_fr.html


----------



## Christina (3 Février 2007)

merci starmac !

je vais voir ou je peux acheter ce logiciel, dans un magasin, 
vu que nous sommes 2 à l'utiliser, un cd me permettra de le charger sur les 2 ordi, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

g&#233;n&#233;ralement, 1 cd -> 1 ordinateur.

sinon, pour l'achat en magasin, je n'y crois pas&#8230;


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2007)

Il faut le t&#233;l&#233;charger sur le site, mais j'ai vu que l'on peut l'essayer gratuitement durant 30 jours...


----------



## Filou53 (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour.

Vu ce midi sur www.maczot.com : E-mail commander
en promo jusqu'à cette nuit à 15 $ (au lieu de 30).

Mais je n'ai jamais utilisé...

Filou


----------



## Goulven (5 Février 2007)

Il y avait MailDrop qui avait l'air prometteur... J'avais pay&#233; la licence et depuis ... plus rien!


----------

